
Trump to halt U.S. relief funds for California wildfires - SolaceQuantum
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-california-fires-trump/trump-to-halt-u-s-relief-funds-for-california-wildfires-idUSKCN1P31ND
======
taylodl
Of course Trump cites no evidence of alleged mismanagement. That's not to say
there hasn't been, but thousands of people's lives have been destroyed and
there are much more constructive ways of dealing with these issues rather than
telling these people to get bent.

